# Messing about on the river!



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Our bank holiday is a boat trip with friends and the dogs. 
Duff is loving it, Martha is still undecided lol


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What fun! We took Rufus in a canoe when we were up in the Lake District on holiday. He wore a great doggy life jacket and tested it out to the full when he decided to make a bid for freedom!! It took him a while to find his sea legs it has to be said. Enjoy!

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

hi adam cockapoos seem to love water my romeo will fetch a ball from the sea or my pond /lake and on the way try catching a duck !!! bad boy and his son billy is also taking well to it i think the key is start young janice aka romeo x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

The thing is they love to swim and the ball is the top fun thing however whilst on the boat we've had no jumping off ( nothing like a bit of fear) and I have removed the tennis balls!
One friend was throwing them about and threw it over board, quick grapple by self of a dog following the ball over board and we still have a dry dog! Phew 
Not worried about her swimming but dry off time could be an issue lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure I'd be able to get them back in again lol x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IReSGUol3Ks

Duff on the boat being stupid. 
Love her


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aah bless! We've booked to go on the Norfolk Broads next Easter with Luna. Should be interesting (must remember to buy her a doggy life jacket) x


----------

